# Polly's First Painted Nails



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hehe, I love it! And I think she does too!
Since I also have a cream spoo, I will go ahead and share Dreamers favorite colors.
Robbin egg blue. For the days of spring!
Silver! we love this one anytime, anywhere!
Coral pink. For the little lady!
DONT use most shades of purple, it makes them look dirty. 
I don't use red, yellow, orange, or green unless its a particular shade that is becoming.
Ohhh, yes, And navy is the VERY VERY best.

To be honest, for the first 6 months Dreamer only ever wore pink an glitter.
I like to do things like every other nail a different color, or sometimes I layer by painting a nail and then adding layers of different colors like a candy corn! And you can never go wrong with the glitter for the cream girls!!!!
Kmart has some really cheap($1) bottles that work pretty well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!! More pretty painted poodle paws!!!! I love it!!! Molly is up to more than a dozen bottles and I feel like her groom is incomplete without nail polish now!!! LOL! She's at the groomer right now in fact.....but her nails get done by me when she gets home. It's always a decision on what color to do !!!! Hahaha!!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Super cute!


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

DreamAgility said:


> Hehe, I love it! And I think she does too!
> Since I also have a cream spoo, I will go ahead and share Dreamers favorite colors.
> Robbin egg blue. For the days of spring!
> Silver! we love this one anytime, anywhere!
> ...


Thanks! Great tips on colors!  Sounds like you have a lot of fun dressing her up  I can't wait to try some more colors and patterns.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> YAY!!! More pretty painted poodle paws!!!! I love it!!! Molly is up to more than a dozen bottles and I feel like her groom is incomplete without nail polish now!!! LOL! She's at the groomer right now in fact.....but her nails get done by me when she gets home. It's always a decision on what color to do !!!! Hahaha!!!!


I love her stash!  Hmmm... decisions, decisions.... I love her blue nails in the pic


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love painting my girls nails too! Wish I had some pictures of them on my phone but I had to delete most of my pictures so I don't. Another tip you can use is if you are doing a color that doesn't show up well or is very muted, use white polish as a base then do two coats of the color you want to use. This really makes the color POP out. You can do the same with dogs that have black nails and you will be able to use colors you couldn't use before. I have done so many things on Branna. Anywhere from pink zebra to checkers and even plaid . I must admit that I have even painted my boys nails. He gets blue zebra though. Blue is little more masculine right? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok I found some old photos on my Facebook. They are not of my recent dogs but they show some of the nails I do on my Tpoos now. 

Blue zebra for boys







Pink for girls







Mom has to match of course







And flowers for my GSD, she had bigger nails 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Love it!! she's so adorable... I swear... I'm getting in my car!! If she goes missing... (seriously, I would never do that....EVER!!) And her collar is my favorite color... PURPLE!


----------



## mamato3 (Oct 20, 2013)

I must be using the wrong kind of polish because when I painted Olivia's black nails with pink it didn't show up. I love the zebra stripes!!!!!! I guess it is a learning curse. Today is Olivia's three month birthday. She is a moose of a girl standing 18" at the shoulder and 24 pounds. Adore her! Can I get any pointers on doing the zebra stripe on black spoo nails?


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Ok I found some old photos on my Facebook. They are not of my recent dogs but they show some of the nails I do on my Tpoos now.
> 
> Blue zebra for boys
> View attachment 133378
> ...


Wow! Fantastic nails! What talent and patience you have! Great tip about painting a base coat of white and then adding the color! Thanks


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> Love it!! she's so adorable... I swear... I'm getting in my car!! If she goes missing... (seriously, I would never do that....EVER!!) And her collar is my favorite color... PURPLE!


You crack me up!  We'll have to meet up at some point  I was having a hard time finding a color of collar that didn't look weird on her white/apricot fur. Hot pink was very bad. I thought the purple looked okay  It's my sister's favorite color too.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

BeckyM said:


> You crack me up!  We'll have to meet up at some point  I was having a hard time finding a color of collar that didn't look weird on her white/apricot fur. Hot pink was very bad. I thought the purple looked okay  It's my sister's favorite color too.



I would love that!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 16, 2014)

*Tiger Strips*

I also love the tiger strips, any tips would be wonderful.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

mamato3 said:


> I must be using the wrong kind of polish because when I painted Olivia's black nails with pink it didn't show up. I love the zebra stripes!!!!!! I guess it is a learning curse. Today is Olivia's three month birthday. She is a moose of a girl standing 18" at the shoulder and 24 pounds. Adore her! Can I get any pointers on doing the zebra stripe on black spoo nails?



For black nails do one to two coats of white polish, then do one to two coats of the color of your choice. Once completely dry (this does take a longer with extra coats) use a black striper nail polish to do the zebra stripes. You want to use more pressure at the beginning of the stripe and as you go lessen the amount of pressure being used. A good movement to explain it is flicking. Like you are flicking the brush off the nail. It's easiest and comes out best if you let the brush do the work for you. You want to stagger the "stripes" so they are not all going in the same direction. If you don't the nail will come out striped instead of zebra. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BeckyM said:


> Wow! Fantastic nails! What talent and patience you have! Great tip about painting a base coat of white and then adding the color! Thanks



Thank you. I love doing nail art. Wish I had more time for it though. I have even done my own nails with poodles in an English Saddle Trim. Those are by far my most favorite of all. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

